# Intel Embedded Server RAID II

## KAA

Hello all

I've got a new server, which desperately needs to have Gentoo running on it.  :Wink: 

But the problem is when I turn on $subject raid in BIOS 2006.1 boot disk kernel doesn't recognise it therefore I can't use RAID 10 array to install gentoo to it. Array seems to be based on LSI SAS1064e/1068 chipset. I have CD with binary kernel modules for RH/SuSE.

Any suggestions on how not to lose RAID 10 functionality are extremely welcome.

I can turn off array and just keep using these six hdds like if there were no raid array, but it's really not what I'd like to...

Thanks in advance!

----------

## KAA

update:

centos 4.4 install fine on this hardware (it's capable of using binary drivers provided by Intel)

lspci shows RAID controller as follows:

04:08.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic SAS1068 PCI-X Fusion-MPT SAS (rev 01)

lsmod:

megasr                485344  2

sd_mod                 19393  3

scsi_mod              141457  2 megasr,sd_mod

is there any way to find this megasr module sources for gentoo?

----------

## olli.bo

Hi

I have the same problem with a Fujitsu Siemens R100S4 Server.

I'm searching for a megasr driver.

Did you find a solution yet?

thx

olli

----------

## KAA

nope

as far as I understood there's no sources for this software raid driver in official kernel tree therefore it's not supported by anything different then rhel, suse and winnt

I had to obtain activation key and battery for hardware one. 

works fine now.

----------

## olli.bo

I don't understand.

How exactly did you get it working?

----------

## Rainbow goblin

Intel cares of drivers only for commercial Linux distributions, I have not found the decision and have bought separately RAID card for which is the driver

----------

## olli.bo

Hi...

thx for answer...

I set up a software raid to workaround the problem...

olli

----------

